# 3000 Lumen Zoomable CREE XML T6 LED 18650 Flashlight Focus Torch Lamp Adjustable



## chewy78 (Nov 14, 2015)

Any body know about this light?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds like a light you shouldn't waste your money on.


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 14, 2015)

The cheap one on ebay for 10.99 I know the batteries and a charger are probably junk but the light itself


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 14, 2015)

I know its not 3000 lumens


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 14, 2015)

Otherwise i might get 502b host and use one of my malkoffs or edcplus modules in one


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 14, 2015)

A lady at work is looking to buy one of these. She asked my opinion on it and I told her I doubt if it is much good but she says that it has loads of good reviews. 3000 lumens sounds good, but that must be punishing the LED.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Nov 14, 2015)

chewy78 said:


> I know its not 3000 lumens




I've gotten a couple or fairly good cheapie zoomies but never even close to their advertised lumens. If it says 3000 I'd expect around 300 or less. Except for the J5 V2 Tactical which is rated at 750 lm and I think it comes pretty close to that. It's about $29.99 from either Amazon or survivalkit.com but a much better buy than that $10.99 deal.


edit: Sorry for the mistake but the V2 is $39.95 at survivalkit.com. I should have said sksurvivalproducts.com, you can get the V2 there with free shipping for $29.99. That's where I got mine and it takes usaully about 7-10 days.
http://freeoffer.sksurvivalproducts.com/j5-v2-t1


----------



## Impossible lumens (Nov 15, 2015)

In a general way. Anything that has "fire" in the name of it or if it is a zoomable for under $20, just take the numbers they give you, divide by 10 and you will get close to actual numbers. So if such product claims 5000Mah. You would simply divide 5000 by 10 to get an approximate actual 500Mah. 3000 Lumens. Just divide by 10 and you have approximately 300 Lumens actual output. For some people, this might still be totally worthwhile. I am merely presenting a simple formula used to approximate performance based on performance claims. Don't forget that there are other factors such as build quality, user interface, materials quality, engineering and design qualifications, manufacturing processes, quality assurance, energy efficiency, circuit modes etc. However, none of these things may even matter. Some people consider a high end 1,500 lumen light and a cheap 300 lumen light to be nothing more than two flashlights.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

It sounds like cheap junk; it's likely a cheaply made Chinese knockoff that actually only puts out a few hundred lumens with dubious durability. You can get a Convoy S2+ for a couple bucks more and have a significantly better light.
At about $30 shipped you can get the BLF A6 that's been discussed a lot here lately.


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 15, 2015)

Im getting one for my dad who wants domething bigger to grip


----------



## Creekster (Nov 19, 2015)

This was my first edc light, i like it. Very bright...


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 25, 2015)

ya i bought 2 of them they are nice zoomies lol a little different though


----------



## cadcoke5 (Dec 3, 2016)

E-bay, for LED products is always grossly exaggerated specs, and E-bay really doesn't care.

I will mention that I purchased from an E-bay seller, some cheap LED based DMX lights for theater. Needless to say, the output was not any near what they claimed. I pursued a refund, but in the process I learned that E-bay really doesn't care about sellers that defraud their customers. You can defraud customers, and continue to do it, and have the documentation in the e-mail correspondence, but E-bay will not take any sort of action against them. This is true, especially of the cheap Chinese vendors. Also, many will create a zillion listings of the same item to flood your search for similar products. The result is that the smaller, honest vendors, are buried and pushed out of E-bay.

I have also seen horror stories of bad customers deliberately defrauding the sellers. Again, in a provable situation, but E-bay sides with the bad customer. Perhaps they just randomly make decisions, and stick to them, rather than try to correct the bad decision.

Yet, occasionally I am tempted to buy something from them. But, it has to be extremely cheap, so I don't feel so bad when I am defrauded.

One more bit of advice. When an E-bay vendor ships the wrong product, or one that is grossly out of spec, they are required to pay return shipping. Of course, they may lie and say they can't. 

Here is the secret that E-bay does not let you know up-front; If you request a refund, you have 3 days to say to E-bay " they won't provide the return shipping label." Then, E-bay will take action to get you your return-shipping label. Of course, the vendor will drag you out for weeks, saying, "Will you accept $x dollars instead of returning it?". "Will you accept $x Dollars"....etc. But, I think the clock starts once they agree to accept the return and offer a full refund.

-Joe


----------



## brightex (Dec 14, 2016)

Impossible lumens said:


> In a general way. Anything that has "fire" in the name of it or if it is a zoomable for under $20, just take the numbers they give you, divide by 10 and you will get close to actual numbers. So if such product claims 5000Mah. You would simply divide 5000 by 10 to get an approximate actual 500Mah. 3000 Lumens. Just divide by 10 and you have approximately 300 Lumens actual output. For some people, this might still be totally worthwhile. I am merely presenting a simple formula used to approximate performance based on performance claims. Don't forget that there are other factors such as build quality, user interface, materials quality, engineering and design qualifications, manufacturing processes, quality assurance, energy efficiency, circuit modes etc. However, none of these things may even matter. Some people consider a high end 1,500 lumen light and a cheap 300 lumen light to be nothing more than two flashlights.



You are totally right. When you look at the attached CREE table (taken from CREE's website) you can see that the XML T6 Led (which this flashlight is suppose to be using) with 1000mA current (which most flashlights use) has a maximum output of *only 388 lumens*!! But even if a 2000mA current is used (which is very rare) you will only get 692 lumens. *Not even close to the "3000" lumen claim*. If you also consider the fact that some manufacturers use a fake CREE LED - you can may even get only 200-300 lumens out of the flashlight.





We tested in Underwriters Laboratories (UL) five popular "high lumens" flashlights the average lumens result from those XML T6 flashlights was *only 335 lumens!* *You can click here to see the full test results.*

If you want to buy a real high lumens flashlight the only way to sure about it, is to buy from a company that had its lumens claims verified by a reputable independent test lab such as UL.

Regarding cheap 18650 batteries and chargers I would suggest to stay away from them, buy only chargers which are UL certified (Compliant with the American Safety Standards) it is enough to see what just recently happened with the lithium battery and charging system of the Galaxy Note 7 that self ignited to understand that these cheap products can be dangerous.

I would also suggest, that if you buy a real high lumens flashlights than to buy one which can operate also with a 26650 battery, since this will enable you to have at least twice the run time than the 18650 batteries.


----------



## Thom2022 (Dec 18, 2016)

It's a terribly light. Q5 emitter at 250mA. 100lm tops I'd say. Oh and mine cost 1 penny in an auction. Think that says it all.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thom2022 said:


> It's a terribly light. Q5 emitter at 250mA. 100lm tops I'd say. Oh and mine cost 1 penny in an auction. Think that says it all.



Before or after exorbitant shipping fees?


----------



## Thom2022 (Dec 18, 2016)

Free postage. That's why I stuck a bid on it. Set max £1, 3 min before end. Won it for £0.01! Same ones that are buy it now listed for £10-£30 depending on seller


----------



## JTorch (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, believe it alright.....3000 Lumens, it's sitting right on the same shelf as the 10,000 watt car amp. for $39.99. 

True story, they are both for real


----------



## sealover1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry to but in here guys but how can you tell if a flash lights not got the correct amount of lumens? Read this a few times


----------



## Thom2022 (Dec 27, 2016)

A bit of research into the emitter type can help determine its rough output. A lot of cheap Ebay zoomy lights come with a XPE Q5 LED ( I think that's correct) when zoomed out (farthest throw) all the way it projects what I think looks like prison bars. Specs I have read for this led show approx 450 lumen max output, which is at 2ish amps IIRC. When I have connected an ammeter across the battery negative and body to complete the circuit it has displayed a reading of 0.25A on its highest output some have been less. This is 1/8th or less of the current for max output which means that if 450 lumen is its max this CANNOT be 450 lumen output it's probably not even half that but if we are generous and say it is half then that 275 lumen from the emitter add into that poor efficiency lenses and poor/non existent reflectors and were probably 15-20% down on that 275 lumen figure. If the LED is a true T6 then literature will have us believe that's capable of around 1100 lumen when driven at 3A. Cheap lights are unlikely to be being driven at anything close to that so we're probably looking at, let's be generous and say 750 lumen out the LED not OTF. Any way you cut it its not 3000 lumen. 3000 LUX (light intensity) however may be possible, but at what range is then the question. I will add I am in no way the leading authority on any of this. I have given myself a crash course with hours of trawling the Internet and am relaying my understanding with my own testing experiences. I am happy to be corrected if I am wrong.


----------



## yellow (Dec 27, 2016)

sealover: it was easy the last 10 years, it still is easy
(if one cares to learn at least a bit of the data, to have this at hand when needed)

make it easy:
ONE *led* has a certain
"GIVEN" *OUTPUT* for a recommended
MAX *CURRENT* for a
SPECIFIC *TIME* (regarding the battery used)

simplified:
Cree XM-L --> ~ 800 lumen --> 3 Amperes --> 1 hour (from 1 Li-Ion 18650 w. ~3.200 mAh)

if now the light has ONE led --> more than those _800 Lumen_ ... *not possible* (else will kill the led quickly)
or has a "suitable" number of led for the output stated but:
runs from 1*18650 for considerably more than 1 hour ............. *not possible* 

so one takes the numbers given from the maker (_lumen, output, runtime, battery_) and calculates them together, if they fit.

if they not fit - which is standard for most cheapos - then one can decide which one _might_ be not correct
(usually this will be rather the output than the runtime ...)
and guess the real deal
:thinking:


----------

